
A man will launch himself in a rocket designed by himself to prove Earth is flat - Kipters
http://www.madmikehughes.com/
======
Fej
He doesn't actually believe the Earth is flat, he's just lying to the flat-
Earth...community, if one could call it that, in order to raise money from
them.

~~~
aalleavitch
It really does reek of publicity stunt from all angles.

------
dfex
Science and thus mankind will only benefit from this experiment, regardless of
the outcome.

------
dingo_bat
At least he is willing to test his hypothesis with a scientific experiment.
Although I doubt his rocket making skills if he hasn't figured out that the
earth is round yet.

~~~
clioharp
...it isn't round...

~~~
legacynl
It's more of a sphere

------
NumberCruncher
>>The Most Innovative Man in NASCAR History

Remembers me of the South Park episode about NASCAR...

